

How Notch marketed Minecraft - dean
http://www.koonsolo.com/news/how-notch-marketed-minecraft/

======
realgirl
Wow, this article is far off base. While Notch certainly marketed himself a
bit, his success really took off when Penny Arcade posted the iconic comic.

[http://www.penny-arcade.com/comic/2010/09/17](http://www.penny-
arcade.com/comic/2010/09/17) [http://www.penny-
arcade.com/news/post/2010/09/17/mine-all-mi...](http://www.penny-
arcade.com/news/post/2010/09/17/mine-all-mine-part-one)

And, let's not forget part two:

[http://www.penny-arcade.com/comic/2010/09/20/mine-all-
mine-p...](http://www.penny-arcade.com/comic/2010/09/20/mine-all-mine-part-
two) [http://www.penny-arcade.com/news/post/2010/09/20/mine-all-
mi...](http://www.penny-arcade.com/news/post/2010/09/20/mine-all-mine-part-
two)

~~~
koonsolo
Author of the article in question here. Are you sure? The articles you refer
to are just after the "PayPal Freezes $750K in MineCraft Dev's Account" news.
This last part was of course, spread by Notch himself (another example of
awesome marketing).

But let's agree, by then, Minecraft had already made $750K, which seems quite
successful to me. And this was all before Minecraft hit the major new sites.
Seems I left this part out of the article (I should probably update it).

[http://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2010/09/10/paypal-freezes-
mi...](http://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2010/09/10/paypal-freezes-minecraft-
devs-600k-euros/), [http://www.escapistmagazine.com/news/view/103385-PayPal-
Free...](http://www.escapistmagazine.com/news/view/103385-PayPal-
Freezes-750K-in-MineCraft-Devs-Account)

~~~
realgirl
I stand corrected. :)

Yeah, I would've mentioned something about the penny arcade article at least.
I don't remember seeing anything about Notch or Minecraft in general
discussion etc. until the comic went live. For that matter, I'd be very
interested in seeing a graph of Minecraft's earnings from the early days, I
imagine the spike was insane.

Minor edit: Yeah I would've mentioned something about how the marketing he did
reached a self-sustaining cycle. Where suddenly the big spin about minecraft
wasn't just that it was a good indie game, but an unusually successful good
indie game.

------
Giorgi
Yeah, I think Reddit is to "blame".

